# Any 29+ E-Bikes?



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Any 29+ E-bikes?

I would like to run 29 x 3.0 front and back.

Seems like a RockShox Lyrik or Yari would allow a 3.0 up front, but haven’t found one yet that will fit a 3.0 in back.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe if you start from an Efatbike?
I read good things about the Haibike.
My Ebike is a Haibike 27.5 +, well built.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Not that I know of and also haven't seen but a few conversions. I believe that Devin makes one with a BBS02 on it but that is a shitty option due to non torque sensing.

You have two nice bikes to convert though and with the right kit either would be just fine, and in fact I have been considering doing one to a Full Stache myself for awhile.

The caveat though is also the ability to run a fat 27.5+ setup that seems to be the hot ticket according to Mike Curiak but I personally don't get along with a wider than 3" tire up front due to how grabby the steering gets but that is just my experience.

If I was going to chef one up I would use one of these: https://www.revelpropulsion.com/mid-drive-motor Paul is a really smart guy who has been messing around with e now for quite awhile. He lives in Ashland and is no stranger to mtb in gnarly terrain and if he is happy with it that is good enough for me, at least.

There are a few things like the sq. taper bb and the widish Q factor to consider but the 450w/4lb./378wh setup with torque assist is more than enough to get the job done. Oh, and it is kind of out there in your face looking so stealth is not part of the equation but it looks to be easily seviceable. Easy to carry an extra battery though due to it's size and lightish weight.

I need to get down to Ashland and try one out.....


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Bigwheel said:


> Not that I know of and also haven't seen but a few conversions. I believe that Devin makes one with a BBS02 on it but that is a shitty option due to non torque sensing.
> 
> You have two nice bikes to convert though and with the right kit either would be just fine, and in fact I have been considering doing one to a Full Stache myself for awhile.
> 
> ...


Please post if you decide to convert a bike, especially a Full Stache.

I was planning on selling my Full Stache...but maybe not if I could have someone turn it into an ebike for me.

I guess two other options would be to purchase a 29er ebike that will fit a 2.8 rear and 3.0 front.

I wonder if the new Turbo Levo or Moterra will accommodate a larger tire in the rear...

I sent Cannondale an email asking the maximum rear tire size on the Moterra.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

33red said:


> Maybe if you start from an Efatbike?
> I read good things about the Haibike.
> My Ebike is a Haibike 27.5 +, well built.


https://www.bullsbikesusa.com/monster-e-fs.html

https://www.maxx.de/en/pedelecs/fatbikes/bikes.php?name=HURAXDAX_EL&id=161

https://www.haibike.com/at/en/ebikes/emountainbikes/fat-ebikes

These are all fat tire bikes what could be converted to 29+tires and rims. The Haibike and bulls bike are probably the more known brands, but the Maxx bike looks a awesome and gets great reviews.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is my Jones Plus bike (3" tires) with Xtracycle LEAP extension (making it a cargo bike) and Bafang BBSHD mid drive and 20 ah battery. It is my most comfortable 2 wheel bike. This bike would be just as awesome without the Xtracycle LEAP extension. A suggestion would be to find a bike you like and put a e-motor on it.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Bizman said:


> Here is my Jones Plus bike (3" tires) with Xtracycle LEAP extension (making it a cargo bike) and Bafang BBSHD mid drive and 20 ah battery. It is my most comfortable 2 wheel bike. This bike would be just as awesome without the Xtracycle LEAP extension. A suggestion would be to find a bike you like and put a e-motor on it.
> View attachment 1276531


With sooo many Shimano, Brose etc.. failuresssss, is there a motor with a reliable proven record? How may years? How much distance trouble free?


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

33red said:


> With sooo many Shimano, Brose etc.. failuresssss, is there a motor with a reliable proven record? How may years? How much distance trouble free?


I have a Yamaha motor in a haibike full fat six, this is a full suspension fat bike. It is a 2016 with over 1,000 miles on it and have never had an issue. The place I bought my bike from says they have never had to replace an Yamaha motor on an bike. That being said, all mechanical parts will eventually wear out and need replacing, but from my experience the Yamaha motor seems to have fewer problems than the rest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bplaizier said:


> I have a Yamaha motor in a haibike full fat six, this is a full suspension fat bike. It is a 2016 with over 1,000 miles on it and have never had an issue. The place I bought my bike from says they have never had to replace an Yamaha motor on an bike. That being said, all mechanical parts will eventually wear out and need replacing, but from my experience the Yamaha motor seems to have fewer problems than the rest.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


Thanks. I know for its reliability the Yamaha shines.
I tought you had some addon, bolton motor.
Happy trails.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

33red said:


> With sooo many Shimano, Brose etc.. failuresssss, is there a motor with a reliable proven record? How may years? How much distance trouble free?


As the other OP said: "all mechanical parts will eventually wear out and need replacing, but from my experience the Yamaha motor seems to have fewer problems than the rest". This would be true with the Bafang models as well. With that being said I put the same motor on my wife's Surly ECR and neither bike has had any problems in over 2 years of riding them. She loves hers and just smiles as she climbs hills. The advantage of installing a Bafang or any brand motor is that you can use most any bike you like and usually for less money. Here is a her bike:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Devinci just announced a 29'er with 29x2.6 tires the Devinci DC 29. It has a 160mm Fox 36 in front, you'd have to ask them if the rear could fit a 3.0.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Bizman said:


> As the other OP said: "all mechanical parts will eventually wear out and need replacing, but from my experience the Yamaha motor seems to have fewer problems than the rest". This would be true with the Bafang models as well. With that being said I put the same motor on my wife's Surly ECR and neither bike has had any problems in over 2 years of riding them. She loves hers and just smiles as she climbs hills. The advantage of installing a Bafang or any brand motor is that you can use most any bike you like and usually for less money. Here is a her bike:
> View attachment 1276593


How do you activate the motor with those kits? Torque sensing from the pedals or throttle?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

vikb said:


> How do you activate the motor with those kits? Torque sensing from the pedals or throttle?


The Bafang kits are all cadence sensing and throttle able. The only torque sensing kits are the TSDZ2 like I use and has PAS on par with the manufacturers and is also throttle able. The new Revel kit is also torque sensing but not throttle able.

On any of the legal type 750w kit type builds the throttle is just an accessory that is useful at certain times but doesn't provide any more power than PAS levels. On a 30 mile ride I might use the throttle for 200 ft. total..


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Try Rad Power Bikes.
I have a RadRover and love it.

https://www.radpowerbikes.com/products/radrover-electric-fat-bike


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

honkinunit said:


> Devinci just announced a 29'er with 29x2.6 tires the Devinci DC 29. It has a 160mm Fox 36 in front, you'd have to ask them if the rear could fit a 3.0.


I suspect that none of the new Fox forks will fit a 3.0...I squeezed a SE4 3.0 on a Fox 36 performance...can't fit any fender...what a shame.

Will stick with Rockshox (have a Yari 29er 180 mm boost new in box) or 
Suntour (plenty of clearance on a Durolux 36 29er 170 mm).

The Moterra will only fit 2.6 max with 4 mm clearance on each side (according to Cannondale).

It is worth asking Devinci...still thinking about converting my Full Stache.


----------

